
Twitter's 2FA implementation is atrocious and dangerous - exolymph
https://twitter.com/sonyasupposedly/status/1153048182466572288
======
o-__-o
Maybe changes will come now that Jack's account has been hacked? Also, why
would they fix this when it gives state actors plausible deniability when
breaking accounts.. like the CEO of public companies that may or may not be
reading state leaders private communications...

------
fredthomsen
And even though they support security keys, they only allow one to be added to
your account. Very poor

